# Sticky  New Gallery added to the Mk II Site



## Yao

We have added a Tumblr account to our site that will also act as our Gallery on the main site. We will be posting our own pics as well as an edited selection of customer pics we receive and ones that are posted on the forum.

For pics we pull from the forum please note:

* We will be assuming that if you post the pics on the forum that we will be able to post them on the Tumblr account.
* We will credit photos with people's handles
* If for any reason you do not want the photo posted to our Tumblr Gallery please let us know and we will be glad to take it down.

If you send us pics:

* We will credit you by using your initials and possibly the your country of origin. If for any reason you do not want us to use pics that you send us just let us know that when you send the pic to us.


----------



## JCW1980

Excellent idea!! :-!


----------



## Thieuster

Very nice! I would really like to see all Torneks assembled together on the gallery pages.

Menno


----------



## giosdad

That is great. I would love to see the Kingston assembly pictorial that you had on the blog a while back on there.


----------



## Yao

Thieuster said:


> Very nice! I would really like to see all Torneks assembled together on the gallery pages.
> 
> Menno


Ok. We might be able to get the old photo up we had on the site. I will see if there are more TR photos on the forum.


----------



## Yao

giosdad said:


> That is great. I would love to see the Kingston assembly pictorial that you had on the blog a while back on there.


I'll see what we can do. We would probably have to re-edit the photos to fit best into the Tumblr format.


----------



## Plat0

Awesome idea indeed.


----------



## vandergl

I think this is a great pic. No pressure.....


----------



## Fullers1845

Awesome, Bill!

You've already picked one of my favorite pics to post as well.

Here's a couple more if you can use them.



















(BTW: I still am not getting MkII emails even though your site says I'm signed up and I should be hearing from you shortly. FWIW.)

Tapatalk


----------



## serdal23

Here are my MKII LRRP UTC 48 fotos. I will be honoured if you would like to use any of the following fotos, my friend Bill.:





































Do I get a discount if my fotos are used in the gallery? :-d b-) .

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Packleader

Excellent idea! I look forward to some great pictures of MKIIs in the wild.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## JCW1980

Here's one of mine, Bill. Feel free to add this one to the MKII Tumblr account.


----------



## Fullers1845

Nice one, JCW!

Tapatalk


----------



## JCW1980

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice one, JCW!


Thanks Fullers! I especially like that B&W you put up in post #9!


----------



## Fullers1845

JCW1980 said:


> Thanks Fullers! I especially like that B&W you put up in post #9!


Cheers, mate!

Tapatalk


----------



## Lemper

JCW1980 said:


> Here's one of mine, Bill. Feel free to add this one to the MKII Tumblr account.
> 
> View attachment 850142


Awesome watch man!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Some of mine, feel free to use them.......not sure if they meet the standard.










































Eric


----------



## Fullers1845

Some Kingston shots on my recent canoe trip.


----------



## TheMeasure

Hope this one can make the cut Bill..


----------



## Plat0

Wow!


----------



## TheMeasure

Thanks Plat0


----------



## fmadrid

Sharing mine


----------



## adzman808

I know I posted these in another thread, but perhaps they should of gone here?

anyway apologies for the duplication

Goes without saying that Bill's welcome to use them, if he so desires


DSCF1409_v1 by adzman_808, on Flickr


DSCF1420_v1 by adzman_808, on Flickr


----------



## fmadrid




----------



## fmadrid




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## turbojoly

Beautiful Timepiece


----------



## turbojoly

Nice case and bezel


----------



## bigchelis

Those no dates look fantastic.


----------



## PubBoy

Wow... One of the most photogenic watch collections ever.


----------



## rubberduck

Nice....


----------



## Scottz

Nice!


----------



## Danny33

nice watch


----------



## Ssunnylee24

That is beautiful


----------



## Countingbear

vandergl said:


> I think this is a great pic. No pressure.....
> 
> View attachment 839095


Love this shot!


----------



## Countingbear

Yes! Love seing Mk II's in action.


----------



## DDickson73

Fullers1845 said:


> Some Kingston shots on my recent canoe trip.


Awesome color choice on the nato, really accents the gilt dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamstone

Very beautiful shot,m great watch.


----------



## jay27

Kingston


----------



## jay27

Paradive on Omega Mesh








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

sweet setup!


----------



## pelox

What brand of Nato is that? Super cool stitching and color


----------



## TaylorBG1

Oh, that's a very good idea! Nice work


----------



## Angler

I'm going to now look into these MKII watches...very nice looking.


----------



## ocieb

good luck, MKII makes great looking watches!


----------



## MichaelDunford

jay27 said:


> Paradive on Omega Mesh
> View attachment 12836357
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is such a KILLER combo!


----------



## Jayemmgee

I love the dial on the Cruxible 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## The Professional

Looks perfect on the NATO.


----------



## TimeRaider

Yao said:


> We have added a Tumblr account to our site that will also act as our Gallery on the main site. We will be posting our own pics as well as an edited selection of customer pics we receive and ones that are posted on the forum.
> 
> For pics we pull from the forum please note:
> 
> 
> We will be assuming that if you post the pics on the forum that we will be able to post them on the Tumblr account.
> We will credit photos with people's handles
> If for any reason you do not want the photo posted to our Tumblr Gallery please let us know and we will be glad to take it down.
> 
> If you send us pics:
> 
> * We will credit you by using your initials and possibly the your country of origin. If for any reason you do not want us to use pics that you send us just let us know that when you send the pic to us.


Yao makes Wow watches. A superlative craftsman!


----------

